# Massachusetts



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We were the only boat at the Mass this afternoon to catch bait. We did fine, but my question regards safety. Is the tower, or whatever it is that sticks out of the water, the only dangerous part of the ship? My draft is about 2'. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your fine as long as you don't run into the "tower"


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

There is another turret just......east i think..... of the one that you can see. I'm not sure you can hit it but on a clear day it looks only inches below the water. Be VERY careful around the Mass. shifting currents and that dang turret scares the heck outta me, i've been collecting bait there for many a year and still get a pucker factor. i have to tell everyone on the boat what the plan is, what to look for in the water, and if you screw up your sabiki rig your on your own, i'll be located at the helm keeping a safe distance.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

on a clear day you cant miss it, hows the bait doin out there? I heard like 5 boats to 1 school of bait.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes there's two turrets both can be hit and with any seas you wont see the NE one. I'll guess and say they are about 100 ft. apart


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

sealark said:


> Yes there's two turrets both can be hit and with any seas you wont see the NE one. I'll guess and say they are about 100 ft. apart


 And if you know what you are doing and have a big set of nads.. You can run between the turrets on plane and really impress your friends! :whistling:


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Bait is all over but yes everyone knows it, so you have some company. My last few trips I haven't had to run to the mass to catch bait. Just have your sibiki ready and bottom machine on and you will find the schools pretty quickly...


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Yesterday I thought I saw a disturbance in the water east of the tower, which is why I asked the original question. Below is an old photo of the Mass., and it is not clear what the other protrusion might be. It is so easy to lose your sense of orientation out there, and as one person said, best be 100% focused on duties at the helm.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That pic is of the second battleship named the USS Massachusetts (BB-59). It is now a museum in Fall River, MA.

Here is the one here as it sunk (BB-2)

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PS...The superstructure forward and the tower aft are gone. The hazards are the two stacks that still remain.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The two things that are just below the surface are barbetes they are where the guns set you can see the forward round thing in the above picture just in front of the bridge.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

OOPS... Sealark is correct, my bad.

Jim


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

ask the Entertainer.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmm*

Its loaded with boat and jewfish.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Breakfast on the USS MA*

When the USS MA was first brought into the mooring below the Braga Bridge in Fall River I was a school kid and my dad being a fireman was invited along with the rest of the Fire Dept to enjoy a breakfast on the MA with one guest. Some brought wives. My dad brought me. What a breakfast for a school kid. I'll never forget it. We toured the ship and now there are a few other Navy ships there and a submarine. Mike


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Here is Jim T and Nanner Tom stoking the boilers as SeaLark supervised.:thumbup:


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

still cant believe they haven't flagged,bouyed, shoot put a rocks below bouy heck something lol.


----------

